# Amazing Budget



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Whilst thinking to myself as to what to mention here about Budget I can say, I have the biggest smile on my face This sweet little guy brings so much pleasure and love into our lives it is a joy.
My husband is just as bad as me LOL.
In fact when Hubby comes home from work the first thing he does is whistle a greeting at the back door, not that he needs to because Budget has learned to recognise the sound of the work truck coming home.
I assure you all, he knows the truck means Dad is home, he starts to flock call and flies up to the door ledge waiting for him to come in.
I am sure Budget is physic, every time either myself or Rob (Husband) come down the stairs dressed ready to go out somewhere he is on our shoulder and will not budge 
Often I have to go to the rescue , encourage Budget to come to me so Rob can quickly head out the door or vice versa if I am going somewhere.
I love it when I come home, as soon as the key is in the door flock calling and a huge welcome is given .:budgie:


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

That is so sweet!! I love these Budget episodes! He sounds like a sweet heart


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! I really enjoy your stories about Budget!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

DanielTheLion said:


> That is so sweet!! I love these Budget episodes! He sounds like a sweet heart


 YES, Budget is a one in a million Budgie I am sure, he has enlightened and enriched our lives so much.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

hahaha  I know what you mean.. My first budgie Princess did that every time I had to leave the house! She wouldn't go anywhere else but perch on my shoulder all day! So nice to hear that Budget is so sweet about you two!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Budget is very clever and is clearly in tune with you and your husband and knows very well all of your routines! 
My departed budgie, Tito recognized my footsteps from afar and would also start to flock call me till I got close to his cage.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, what a special little fellow  And so lucky to have you!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think it's wonderful that Rob enjoys Budget as much as you do, Cathy!

I fell in love with little Budget the first time you posted a picture of him and the more I learn about him the more I love him! :hug:*


----------

